# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Giúp đỡ đấu nối driver Vexta CSD2120-P

## anhcos

Mình mới mua driver của bác quangnguyen89ck ở như hình dưới:


Sau khi nối xong xuôi, dùng dây STEP/DIR từ BOB nối ra driver, lúc đó motor đã có điện vào nhưng không hề quay.
Đọc đi đọc lại mãi cái tài liệu mà vẫn không nhúc nhích, mấy bác xem giúp mình vụ này với.

Tài liệu của driver này mình copy ra một vài ảnh để mấy bác xem cho tiện:

----------


## CKD

Trước hết, theo doc anh đính kèm thì kết nối motor thế này (sơ đồ motor 6 dây).
1. B+
2. B-
3. A+
4. A-
5. B
6. A

Còn về phần đấu nối tín hiệu điều khiển. Nếu ảnh bên dưới là cách anh nối


Thì thấy thiếu 2 tín hiệu +CW/PLS và +CCW/DIR

----------

anhcos, katerman

----------


## anhcos

> Trước hết, theo doc anh đính kèm thì kết nối motor thế này (sơ đồ motor 6 dây).
> 1. B+
> 2. B-
> 3. A+
> 4. A-
> 5. B
> 6. A
> 
> Còn về phần đấu nối tín hiệu điều khiển. Nếu ảnh bên dưới là cách anh nối
> ...


Phần động cơ mình đấu giống như vậy rồi.
Còn tín hiệu +CW/PLS và +CCW/DIR thì mình không biết lấy từ đâu, vì trên BOB của robo3t chỉ có 2 đầu ra step/dir thôi.

----------


## CKD

Thực ra +CW & +CCW có thể đấu chung lại và đấu vào Vcc. Hoặc ngược lại -CW & -CCW đấu chung lại thì đấu vào Gnd.
Tương ứng là active LOW & active HIGH

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Tks CKD nhé, mình lấy tín hiệu GND vào 2 chỗ đó, xong bỏ đặt lowactive output trong mach3, giờ động cơ đã chạy ngon lành. Mình đúng là quá gà về món điện đóm...

----------

